# Sherline Hybrid 2000/4000 Milling Machine



## D.C.Clark (Nov 22, 2009)

With this simple mounting scheme, I can quickly and easily attach either a 2000 or a 4000 column in any of 3 positions at any of 3 locations. With this and the extended Y and Z axes I can reach any part of the work envelope with the rotary table or angle plate in any position.

The rear bar is 4 x 12 x 3/4 inch, and the front 12 x 3/4 inch square, 12L14 steel. The 4000 column adapter plate is 1018 steel. The 2000 column spacer is 7075 Aluminum. The leveling feet are McMaster-Carr part number 2515T18.

This also makes cleaning and maintenance much easier than mounting on a piece of plywood or similar base. The machine can be laid on it's side or back making the X axis lead screw, anti-backlash nuts, and gib adjustments very accessible.

The steel bars are handy for attaching magnetic base holders for indicators, chip shields, DRO display, etc...

Best regards,

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 22, 2009)

:bow: That's a great idea... I'd copy it, or modify it, if my Sherline weren't confined to an enclosure.

Still... it gives me some ideas...


----------



## D.C.Clark (Nov 23, 2009)

Instead of enclosures, I've made a variety of chip screens over the years. Easily made in a few minutes, any size and shape needed -- piece of 1/10 inch plexi, cut a slot in a scrap of wood with the table saw.

Can be placed anywhere needed, and stored compactly when not. Leaves the equipment accessible for cleaning, maintenance, and reconfiguring.

DC


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 25, 2009)

D.C.Clark  said:
			
		

> Instead of enclosures, I've made a variety of chip screens over the years. Easily made in a few minutes, any size and shape needed -- piece of 1/10 inch plexi, cut a slot in a scrap of wood with the table saw.
> 
> Can be placed anywhere needed, and stored compactly when not. Leaves the equipment accessible for cleaning, maintenance, and reconfiguring.
> 
> DC


 
My Sherline's CNC'd. ;D


----------

